# Eminent birth discharge, infection , or miscarriage?



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I posted about a Nigerian dwarf we bought in September. She was not supposed to be bred and appeared to go in heat a few weeks after we got her and we put her in with our buck. She would not be due till around March 7. She has been having on and off discharge- sometimes a little amber tinged but then nothing for a week until today. Attaching a pic. None of my other does have had a thick white discharge like this before kidding. Maybe she was bred after all before I bought her, maybe a vaginal Infection, maybe aborting? What are your thoughts. My other does just had a clearish discharge on delivery day. She is acting normal. Temp was normal a few days ago when I checked her. Not sure what to do here


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

A lot of doe's will do this when in heat. 

Are you positive she's bred? could be loosing the plug. Does she have any udder development?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thats exactly what my does with a pasterurlla uterine infection looked like! I would for sure have her cultured, because that doesn't sound or look normal to me!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

This would be I believe her 2nd or 3rd kidding. She had some udder but it does look a little fuller. I didn't prebirth prep her yet as that was supposed to be this weekend so her udder is real fuzzy. I didn't have blood conformation but she is wider than when I got her and appeared in heat when I put her with our buck. Here are some more pics from just now. Not new to kidding but this one has me a little worried


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

audrey- what did you need to do for that? Im trying to get more pics to post.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Pic


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that infection bad? I see on another post you can give LA 200


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

That last photo REALLY looks like a doe losing her plug to me. What do her ligaments feel like? You said her udder has grown...it won't necessarily get tight before kidding, but then she can loose her plug weeks before kidding as well. For me, the only positive way to tell they are about to kid is the ligaments. And the only way to know if she is pregnant is a blood test or ultrasound. You can get one done for $6.50 through biotracking (www.biotracking.com) but you either have to draw your own blood, which can be tricky (and you'll need needles/tubes which you can buy a small box from biotracking for $15) or pay a vet to draw a sample for you, which can be spendy. And if she was pregnant and lost the fetus it will still come back positive. If she is positive, however, you might be able to rule out an infection and this is more likely due to her being ready to kid soon. I'v never seen THAT much goo on a doe in heat.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree with Fire it looks like loosing her mucus plug.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

See I'm so discombobulated that I didn't check her ligs haha they do feel very soft, almost touching fingers. I bet it is labor. So if it is we have two options
1. She was bred by previous owners buck
2. She is delivering a month early and babies won't make it. Ughh

I will keep you posted. I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hang in there! We're rooting for you!:clap:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She is likely due by the first buck. I don't blame you for being nervous, but I think things will go fine.  Some does are kind of hussy's and will stand for another buck during pregnancy, especially earlier on. I have two does who will let any buck jump all over her, in heat or not. Those two are annoying and I call them nasty names. Lol.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks! I'm chilling in the stall with her. She is laying down and making little grunting noises so I'm thinking we are talking delivery here. My other girls all grunted for about an hour before they came so we will see!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Exciting! I'm gonna hover around the computer so I can see photos when they finally come.  ...Although it can take hours upon hours sometimes. Lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

yep....I'll be checking too!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

firelight27 said:


> Exciting! I'm gonna hover around the computer so I can see photos when they finally come.  ...Although it can take hours upon hours sometimes. Lol.


Or in my case, days, weeks, and a month has gone by  Good luck and happy kidding


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Still waiting! She stopped grunting and is just lying down now. Hmmmm. After that blob of goo came all the way out there was nothing behind it. I have the monitor on so I can listen through the night so I just dont know what to think. I may take her to the vet in the morning or may go ahead and start some LA if no babies tonight. I just dont know. Little brat. LOL. I looked back at the date I brought her home and put it in the gestation calculator and the latest she would deliver if she had gotten bred with the previous owner would be Feb 14 so its possible this could be what Im seeing. Guess we will just keep watching!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If she lost her plug you usually have a month or a little less to go. I wouldn't jump to using antibiotics unless I knew for sure she had an infection. Is her udder filling? Full? or just a handful of firm skin? Can you get a picture of the udder? Udder growth will normally let you know if its really close to time.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried to get an udder pic but she was so fuzzy I wasent able to really see it on the photo. I think Im going to shave her tomorrow if she dosent deliver so I can keep an eye on that. Right now I was say its a good handful but not tight and she is 5 so she has had at least 2 sets of kids that Im aware of, probably more. It is fuller but I would not say tight yet. That would be fantastic if she holds out another month, she would be right on time. The goo amount just scares me as none of our other girls had that, just a little ooze but no long string like what was in the picture. I am with you too that I would prefer not to do any meds if we dont need to! Her prebirth prep was schedule for this weekend so she will get her CDT, shaving (gonna do this early) and feet trimming. I will keep everyone posted and will get more pics tomorrow when the sun is up  Thanks all for the help. Just knowing that Im not going crazy alone is huge!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's awfully cute  Sounds like she's in good hands too....looking forward to baby pics :kidred:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You do the Goats Code of Honor says to do strange things. This may just be one of those things to make you go hmmm, she's sticking to the code.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL, see now I figured she has been around the block a few times and she would be nicer to me than all our first timers this year. The first timers were by the book... she on the other hand... not so much! LOL The monitor has been quiet so one last check for the night then hopefully a quiet night! Crossing fingers things are back to normal tomorrow!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Its the ones who have been around the block that are the worse. They've had time to think things up and know what works. Good luck


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

My doe never looked like that 2nd photo you posted. She just had a constant slow leak of thick white goo coming out of her that would crust up if left on there. I treated my doe with LA 200 and the discharge went away. She never had any fever or anything, but I had her cultured and thats how I found out what it was.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay so no white stringy stuff today but she does have a little discharge that is tinged amber which usually means a delivery but no signs of contracting yet. She is out with the other girls and acting fine but is laying down more. Ahhhh this will be fun. I talked to the previous 2 owners who had her and neither think she could have been bred. I did a quick udder shave and it is filling but not full. I will add some pics


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

That string of goo is what's left from getting stuck on her yesterday but no new.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

She is pretty deep bodied


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Last one


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks bred to me, either that or she wants to be so bad she convinced her udder to grow.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup, I'd say definitely bred. A little bit of amber goo here and there is just usually plug still. A LONG string of kind of transparent, amber goo is imminent birthing. Its like a yellowish rope you can see through. Almost like gel.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I will keep an eye out for sure! All my other girls this year had zero goo even right before birth. I was expecting more of what Im seeing the day or delivery in them which I think is why Im scratching my head. LOL. I just checked on her again and she is eatting away. I cant wait to see what she has in there. Hoping for at least twins and hoping and praying for PINK.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

My kind of pic NYGOATMOM


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like she will go any time now! My FF had discharge exactly like that on Saturday, I sat with her for a few hours but nothing happened so I went to bed. This morning she had similar discharge but her bag was tight and ligaments completely gone; she kidded an hour later.

Side note: my other pregnant doe has been groaning whenever she's lying down for several days. She's as wide as a house so I think it's just uncomfortable with that much pressure, doesn't necessarily mean labor.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay!! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

NY- that previous post was not me. No babies just yet. Hoping she holds out 3 more weeks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

kristinatucker said:


> NY- that previous post was not me. No babies just yet. Hoping she holds out 3 more weeks


Yep,gotcha! 3 loooonnngg weeks........ ~grins~


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Being a seasoned mama...her udder growth tells me that she'll not be ready to deliver for at least 2 weeks....and I hope you get those baby girls!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Still holding on and growing by the day. Her udder filled more yesterday but she is doing great!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Just to update: THumbkin is due today, we believe. She does have a second possible date for a week from now but she has been having redish tinged discharge, thick white discharge off and on for 2 days now. Her ligs are gone but waiting to see the hip indention. She is in the kidding stall for anytime! Her udder is filling nicely. I cant believe what a trip this girl has been. I expected her to be my textbook girl not my first freshners! LOL. I will post pics and details when she finally gives them up


----------



## NightHeronFarm (Feb 8, 2013)

Any news?


----------

